# early goldenrod



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Just noticed the first goldenrod for the season.....

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=Beepictures018.jpg


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

What is the normal time you start seeing it in your area?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

It will be interesting to see when early goldenrod blooms here. I am about 195 miles North North-east from you....Looking forward to the goldenrod bloom here...


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Jeffzhear said:


> It will be interesting to see when early goldenrod blooms here. I am about 195 miles North North-east from you....Looking forward to the goldenrod bloom here...


I walked into one of my beeyards this afternoon, and low and behold what bloomed! Early goldenrod! Go figure.....


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Dan, I guess you need to define "normal"....  Seems like every year its different.

Last year, we had a good drought, or at least drier than normal conditions. I think many plants pushed blooms early in a last ditch effort to get the flowers out while they could.

I know that there are many kinds of goldenrod and this is the first batch. Just hope nothing is causing the main crop to push earlier than normal. I really need a good September flow this year.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

BjornBee said:


> Dan, I guess you need to define "normal"....  Seems like every year its different.
> 
> I really need a good September flow this year.


I guess normal in my area is typically very late August but mostly September. Just curious about your area in comparison. I don't think we have any that are even close to blooming. The plants are up and look good but that's about it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jeffzhear said:


> It will be interesting to see when early goldenrod blooms here. I am about 195 miles North North-east from you....Looking forward to the goldenrod bloom here...


I'll predict two weeks.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Early Goldenrod (Solidago juncea) is the "First goldenrod to bloom in Indiana", w/ a listed bloom date of Jun-Sep [Wildflowers Of Indiana, p61].


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I was checking a white sweet clover patch near my hives and noticed some "yellow flowers" blooming on the other side of the road. They were Goldenrod! They looked like your photo, ByornBee.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I've noticed the timing of various blooms is off this year from the last 2. This year we actually had about a 2 week dearth after the spring flow before the summer flow started up and I'm seeing late summer stuff beginning to bloom now like Purple Loosestrife, which is a mid-August thing. Seems like it held off and is lasting longer and stuff is overlapping this year that didn't overlap before. Clover is doing well this year. Not sure what is going on. Also seems like our Basswood bloom is poor this year- it's blooming now but trees that I saw bloom last year are not putting out flowers this year. I'm not seeing any goldenrod yet but it's heading up and probably only a few weeks from starting to bloom.


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Today I was traveling down rt. 30 , north of Brattleboro,Vt. and spotted this patch of early goldenrod. It's definitely early this year. I would suspect you should be seeing it real soon up your way, George. 

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa276/foxlbee/Image03a.jpg


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I have seen the buds starting to turn yellow around here but no open flowers yet. I have a photo from last year dated August 2 of goldenrod in full bloom.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

After saying the goldenrod were no where close to blooming I've been duped again. Well, the goldenrod near my house isn't close but about 7 mi down the road I saw a strip of goldenroad about 5ft long in full bloom on Sat.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I noticed ours was blooming on friday. It's the eariest I have ever seen it bloom here.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Blooming in West KY*

I noticed two small patches of it blooming on my way to work. I actually stopped and walked over to double check. It definately is goldenrod. That growing around my house is not blooming about a mile away so I'm wondering if it's a different variety perhaps canadian goldenrod? Looks the same as what is growing at home. I didn't notice any bees visiting it but of course it was real early one moring when the dew was still on. I think it usually does not bloom around here until later in August. Hope it's not a sign of an early fall/winter after the screwed up weather we have had this year.

Tim
West KY


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Our bees don't touch the early goldenrod...*

Our bees don't touch the early goldenrod, but rather go heavily after the second (and later) batch(es). There appears to be a slight difference between the two types - I was wondering if you've all seen the same thing. Seems like during the first patch here in our part of PA, there's still some clover available too, plus jewelweed in large amounts.

PS - Cancun was GREAT.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

BjornBee, thanks for posting your picture of Goldenrod. I operate outside of the Los Angeles area and southern California does not have Goldenrod. I have heard about it for over 30 years as a fall flow. I an curently visiting in the Nashvill, TN area and was woundering if I would find any growing in this area.
Walt


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Walt,
You should find plenty of Goldenrod in the Nashville area. I'm just about 2 hours East of there and we have lots blooming right now.


----------

